Ask HN: Books you read in 2017? - gallerdude
======
thakobyan
Here are all the books I've read in 2017!
[https://booknshelf.com/@tigran/shelves/the-books-ive-read-
in...](https://booknshelf.com/@tigran/shelves/the-books-ive-read-in-2017)

------
JSeymourATL
The Boys in the Boat: The True Story of an American Team's Epic Journey to Win
Gold at the 1936 Olympics > [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24611866-the-
boys-in-the...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24611866-the-boys-in-the-
boat)

Truly a remarkable story, well told.

------
SirLJ
I am reading a lot and so far the greatest book published in 2017 for me is:

A Man for All Markets by Edward O. Thorp

[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

A truly remarkable man and very inspirational life story...

------
Shalomboy
I read Disrupted by Dan Lyons over the summer. It's by no means an objective
piece, but I don't think that Lyon's negative opinions of the VC-tech scene
are undeserved. Also, he is an exceptionally talented narrator.

